# National news tonight about opening the point back up!



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw on the news tonight about congress is going to maybe pass a law or whatever to open up Hatteras for fishing and driving again! We finally got National news coverage and maybe [fingers crossed] will get our beaches back! The story was about the loss of income and business for the people of Hatteras! Lets hope [PRAY] something is done!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

We can only hope!! Sounds good to me though


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

It's about time. Hopefully it continues to grow into a bigger story in the media- and I know that isn't always for the better. But at this point I'd take my chances.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeh, Lets hope so! It was on the n.b.c. nightly news with Brian Williams so thats a good thing. Did anybody else see it?


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

It's far from a done deal. Committee hearings start tomorrow. We shall see


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

I didn't catch it. Anyone have a link?


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

I didn't see anything on NBC news tonight about it. I just replayed the whole broadcast via iTunes...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

fishingeek said:


> I didn't see anything on NBC news tonight about it. I just replayed the whole broadcast via iTunes...


I watched the news with my husband and I saw the same thing he did, they are trying to bring this up before Congress. Charlette


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

I can't find anything on the interwebs about it but I hope this is the case. Being an election year (and a big one at that) I hope they don't just brush this under the rug so to speak.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Don't get too enthused... Special interest lobbies are on the move as we speak,dow and audubon's websites are filled with propaganda and untruths doing everything they can to squash this bill...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

HR 4094, sponsored by Rep. Walter Jones. (R-NC)

The bill is titled, "Preserving Access to Cape Hatteras National Seashore Recreational Area Act"


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i watched the whole broadcast and did not see it...


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Last nite's broadcast can be found here:
NBC Nightly News

There doesn't appear to be a story on Hatteras. Was it perhaps a mention of an upcoming story? Possibly on tonite after the committee hearings this morning?

Committee Hearing can be viewed here this morning:
House Natural Resources Committee

go to "activities" tab to watch live hearings.opcorn:


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I am having a hard time watching. It keeps freezing up on me, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Dr. Bubba said:


> Last nite's broadcast can be found here:
> NBC Nightly News
> 
> There doesn't appear to be a story on Hatteras. Was it perhaps a mention of an upcoming story? Possibly on tonite after the committee hearings this morning?
> It was on Wednesday the 25th on the NBC nightly news with Brian Williams. And no, I was not drunk! [YET] anyway.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Islander80 said:


> I am having a hard time watching. It keeps freezing up on me, anyone else having this problem?


\

If you turn off that Japanese schoolgirl live webcam, you'll free up some bandwidth... The internet isn't all that good for picture-in-picture.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Here is something I found on the House web site. 


Subcommittee on National Parks, Forests and Public Lands Legislative Hearing on H.R. 4094 and Oversight Hearing on "Access Denied: Turning Away Visitors to National Parks" 
Friday, April 27, 2012 9:00 AM


SUBCOMMITTEE ON NATIONAL PARKS, FORESTS AND PUBLIC LANDS
1324 Longworth House Office Building
Friday, April 27, 2012
9:00 a.m.
•Watch the archived hearing webcast
•Press Release - Witnesses Testify National Park Service Management Plans Severely Limit Access, Harm Local Economy, Endanger Jobs (4/27/2012)

LEGISLATIVE HEARING ON:
•H. R. 4094 (W. Jones), To authorize pedestrian and motorized vehicular access in Cape Hatteras National Seashore Recreational Area, and for other purposes. "Preserving Access to Cape Hatteras National Seashore Recreational Area Act"

AND OVERSIGHT HEARING ON:
•"Access Denied: Turning Away Visitors to National Parks"

WITNESSES AND TESTIMONY:

Panel I

Rep. Walter B. Jones, R-NC (H.R. 4094)

Rep. Ileana Ros-Lehtinen, R-FL (Oversight hearing)

Rep. Mario Diaz-Balart, R-FL (Oversight hearing)

Panel II

Testifying on HR 4094 and Oversight Hearing

Herbert C. Frost
Associate Director, Natural Resource Stewardship and Science
National Park Service
U.S. Department of the Interior

H.R. 4094

Warren Judge
Dare County Board of Commissioners
Dare County Government, NC

John Couch
President
Outer Banks Preservation Association, NC
(Truth in Testimony Form)

Oversight Hearing

Kenneth W. Wright
Vice Chairman
Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission

KC Crook
Florida Resident
(Truth in Testimony Form)

John J. Curlett
Florida Resident
(Truth in Testimony Form)

BACKGROUND:

The National Park Service is pushing a new management plan at Biscayne National Park that will eliminate access to over 10,000 acres of sport fishing waters and dissuade visitation to other areas of the park. Fishing is an important economic activity that draws tourists and provides locals with an excellent outdoor recreational opportunity. Access to Cape Hatteras National Recreational Area has been severely limited by Park Service management and environmental lawsuits under the guise of species protection. Not only have vehicles been restricted from areas traditionally available, but in some areas pedestrian access was eliminated as well. Due to severe enforcement under the current management plan, local business have seen 50% declines and 19 families were recently put at risk when the Park Service denied access to a stretch of beach needed to retreat from the rising tides.

Related Files:
•Subcommittee Hearing Notice - April 19, 2012
•Subcommittee Witness List - April 26, 2012

Here is a link to the page on the site: http://naturalresources.house.gov/Calendar/EventSingle.aspx?EventID=291146

On the page is a link to watch an archived taping of the committee hearing from this morning.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok so the OP says he saw it on the news on the 26th but numerous people say it wasn't and then the OP says it was on the 25th. SO WHEN THE HECK WAS IT ON!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

speckhunter80 said:


> Ok so the OP says he saw it on the news on the 26th but numerous people say it wasn't and then the OP says it was on the 25th. SO WHEN THE HECK WAS IT ON!


What does it matter when it was on? All of the background on the hearings has been provided in this thread. There is more information in the actual hearings than there is/was/will be on any newscast... And the point was to alert you to the fact that SOMETHING is actually going on

I guess I am assuming that the issue, itself, is more important to you than the newscast. That might be a flaw on my part...


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Here is a link to one of the stories. Click theNnational Park link to get more info.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47201970


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

speckhunter80 said:


> Ok so the OP says he saw it on the news on the 26th but numerous people say it wasn't and then the OP says it was on the 25th. SO WHEN THE HECK WAS IT ON!


 I never said the 26th, The only date I said was Wednesday the 25th at 6:30 p.m. eastern standard time in the day of our Lord on the N.B.C. news! Not that it makes a hill of beans to me but I SWEAR TO GOD I saw it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I saw it, my wife saw it, my sister in law saw it, my "F" ing cat saw it and he never lies! [Much]
Dave


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you post a picture of your sister in law holding your "f" ing cat?

Just kidding.

Unless she is hot.

Your sister in law, not your "f" ing cat.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Either there is something wrong with this thread or I have to reset my priorities.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

"I never said the 26th, The only date I said was Wednesday the 25th at 6:30 p.m. eastern standard time in the day of our Lord on the N.B.C. news! Not that it makes a hill of beans to me but I SWEAR TO GOD I saw it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I saw it, my wife saw it, my sister in law saw it, my "F" ing cat saw it and he never lies! [Much]
Dave" 



ncsharkman said:


> I saw on the news tonight about congress is going to maybe pass a law or whatever to open up Hatteras for fishing and driving again! We finally got National news coverage and maybe [fingers crossed] will get our beaches back! The story was about the loss of income and business for the people of Hatteras! Lets hope [PRAY] something is done!


You posted the above quote at 6:57pm on April 26th to start this thread


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Phaedrus said:


> Can you post a picture of your sister in law holding your "f" ing cat?
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> ...


Now THAT"S funny!!!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> Can you post a picture of your sister in law holding your "f" ing cat?
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> ...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am quite certain that this boils down to a mental failure on your part. All of this other information that came out on the subject is purely coincidental.

Now how about those sis in law pics? Come on, don't keep us guessing... Is she a chubby, or an ugly, or a smoker? I'm sure at least one of us around here could find her pics "useful"...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

solid7 said:


> I am quite certain that this boils down to a mental failure on your part. All of this other information that came out on the subject is purely coincidental.
> 
> Now how about those sis in law pics? Come on, don't keep us guessing... Is she a chubby, or an ugly, or a smoker? I'm sure at least one of us around here could find her pics "useful"...


 Your computer screen is not large enough to contain the picture sir! I am 6ft tall and weigh 210 lbs.Standing Beside her i look like a "dwarf"! She is very smart however, and her paychecks also made mine a bit "dwarfish" Is Dwarfish a word???


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

That would be great


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Priceless!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> Your computer screen is not large enough to contain the picture sir! I am 6ft tall and weigh 210 lbs.Standing Beside her i look like a "dwarf"! She is very smart however, and her paychecks also made mine a bit "dwarfish" Is Dwarfish a word???


I usually like the chick to be a dwarf, but as long as there is one somewhere in the picture, that could work...


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

*LOL, there is definitely some blackmail material in this thread *but that just shouldn't be done to a another fisherperson. To redirect the thread back to where it started, here is an updated link.
http://obpa-nc.org/joomla/


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

yall are funny.

if its on the liberal ass nbc network, you can forget the coverage your hoping for.


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

I saw that Hagan and Burr both supported passing this law, but a couple days after their proposal, a huge article was run and supported by the Audubon society and the environmental law group strongly opposing the proposal, obviously, with added "facts" about the damages done by fisherman to the beaches and the turtles and the plovers. They failed to mention, however, how many other animals they already kill trying to "protect" those stupid birds. Pretty one sided article, as all of them are


----------



## VA Slacker (Oct 27, 2009)

Can we please get back on NCsharkman's sister in law.... Wait for it.....


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

i cant hardly pick myself off the floor. this is just too funny. now how about some dwarf and little cat pics...


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

didn't work


----------

